# Back from Shepton Mallet



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I can't find a "thank you" thread, so I thought I'd just go and make one up  

Thank you, Jacquie and John, yet again, for a great rally down at Shepton Mallet. It's really nice to know that, whatever time you turn up (eh, Sonja?) Jacquie is there to greet you. Even arriving at 8pm, as we did on Friday, just as it was getting dark, Jacquie was there.

We missed out on the entertainment, loved the fantastic fireworks, and spent too much money  And we re-met some friends from MHF, and made some new ones (we hope!).

Thanks once again, Jacquie (LadyJ)

Gerald


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Shepton Rally*

We too arrived very late on Friday having had to collect our machine from the garage and were pleased to be met by a friendly face, many thanks Jacquie - and to John of course. What a fantastic weekend it was with sunny days and warm nights - you would not have believed how many people were on site - it was so quiet overnight!

Sundial


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Yes I'd like to add my thanks to Jacqui and John. We arrived at about 10 past 10 in the evening have sneaked passed the security guard and away from the overnight spot - armed with Jacqui's instructions to MH Facts area gleaned from the web site we made our way down and decided to try and find a spot and sort it our with Jacqui in the morning. But no Jacqui was still up waiting for the stragglers and John ushered us into a spot. Thank you John and Jacqui you are stars. They even did the Tesco Home delivery service on Saturday. Had a good time and met loads of nice people. Hope the Teensvan had a fab time in the helicopter this afternoon. Nearly spent lots of money on a new autotrail but managed to just not commit ourselves to over 56 Thousand. Oh well I can save my pennies.

Sonja


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> Nearly spent lots of money on a new autotrail but managed to just not commit ourselves to over 56 Thousand.


There's always the NEC in a month or so :wink:

G'waan, you know you want to. Just think of all of those lovely weekends away and relaxing holidays  And it's not _that_ much, not really :lol:

Gerald


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, We've also just got back from Shepton Mallet show, in our A-S Clubman GL, had a great time bought ''a few things'', lovely weather, lots of stalls, (where were O'Learys this year, needed cupboard door catches, couldn't find any? ) thought the entertainment was crap on both nights, but can't wait for next years show. See you all then, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

shedbrewer said:


> thought the entertainment was crap on both nights, but can't wait for next years show


Did you not like the Beatles tribute band on Friday? We thought they were brill - they even got me up dancing which is a VERY rare event these days  
Have to agree about the rest of it (although didn't wait to see the show band on Saturday). 
The comedians were poor but I think that was largely because the acoustics in the "aircraft hangar" were so bad it was difficult to make out what they were saying. I have to admit feeling sorry for them.

Anyway, overall a great show, great weather and thoroughly enjoyed it including meeting a few old friends.

Many thanks to Jaquie and John for their sterling work.

Tony & Avril


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

shedbrewer
I dont agree about the entertainment what I do agree with was the Venue (barn like)they didnt stand a chance what with the audience talking over them.

All round an enjoyable weekend, I was parked next to someone I worked for 35 years ago.

Loddy


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

it is the first time we have camped at the show - usually day visit. Didnt camp with MHF (our friends are not members - and dont have a computer) but called round and met Jackie who was pleased to find out who had been frantically waving at her as we passed en route to the MCC site! I did think there was a lack of stalls selling the all important little bits that we need to replace and I only found one stall selling thetford toilet chemicals. I still managed to spend too much but couldnt find what I really wanted, which was one of those Base Camp/Sunncamp nylon awnings that slide into the fiamma blind. The only one I saw I didnt like the shape of, and an inside piece would have cut across the door, so it is back to the drawing board.
We hope to camp with MHF in January and meet some other members
Although I wasnt with MFH, thank you Jackie


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi 

We spent 3 days trudging around the show looking for the 'right van' for fulltiming...still can't make our minds up...but my feet still hurt..sorry we didn't get over to MHF rally..we ran out of time & energy :? ..Maybe next time?

Just got home a couple of hours ago to reload the van & off to Scotland for a month tomorrow  

Great fireworks st Shepton...didn't see any other entertainment..too knackered to venture out in the evening 8O


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Well we enjoyed the show, lots of Vans & Traders and the weather for once was terrific.
Don't knock the entertainment the they had an impossible task in such a horrible venue (Who's idea was it to hold it in there 4g sake?)
I was at the front on the Friday night and thought the Beatles tribute band were one of the best I've seen.
Fire works were brill on Saturday. Many thanks to Jaquie and John once agian thier hospitality fantastic.....
I had a close shave as I very nearly brought a new M/Home... Just came to my senses in time... (It was a very nice Autotrail £55k)
In the end all I brought was some Glue & some window polish.... Phew!!

Well as we can't make York we may well go to the NEC and catch the new models......
Nice to see lots of faces to the names and look forward to meeting you all again..

Brian & Lorraine

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys & Gals for your very kind comments we enjoyed it at Shepton and no we didn't buy another motorhome this time :lol: it was nice to see quite a few new faces at this rally and we look forward to seeing you all again.SorryI haven't any photos as I dropped me camera and bust it  

Jacquie & John


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Brian And Lorraine

I bet it was the same Autotrail that we nearly bought but came to our senses in time. Phew very nearly though. I also thought that the Beatles were good venue left a lot to be desired as did the price of the beer. All I know is that there were people rocking all over the shop on the Friday Night having a fabulous time so I'm sure thats all that matters having a good time.

Sonja


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

A big thank you to Jacquie & John for as usual doing a fantastic job. This was our first time at the Shepton show and we thought it was one of the better ones. It ws great that the weather was so fantastic for everyone.

It was very nice to meet so many other MHF members and to be able to have a chat to them in person.

We were very interested in some of the American RV's and maybe in the future we will make it over to the states and purchase one. Steve has really taken a shine to RV's. Although we were sorry that we had to leave on the Sunday lunchtime we had a great time doing a flight in a helicopter. We were due to go on flight 14 but at the last minute they changed us to flight 13. We both nearly pooed ourselves - but need not have worried - it was a smashing gentle ride. Can't wait to do it again some time. 

Hope everyone that has gone to Brean this week are having a great time. We hve just arrived in Bristol today and have already walked the Clifton suspension bridge.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

hi Jacqui and John
Thanks for your help at ShepMal You didn,t see much of us that was because we had some friends that were thinking about changing their van they wanted some help on picking a van They did buy a new Hymer van they did the deal late on Sunday afternoon I met somebody that worked for me some 35years ago with MHfacts so we had a good weekend many thanks Clipper


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

We arrived home last night from Brean. 
I don`t think the Shepton show was as good as last years. The only trader I really wanted wasn`t there! Did buy a few small things including 2 gas lighters which have both broken already. In fact we had 3 that broke as I had to exchange 1 while still there as it exploded!!!! (only cost me £3 for the 2 but even so you expect things to last a lot longer than 3 days)!
Didn`t even look at many vans this time. We spent most of our time just chilling out in between having 3 lots of visitors turning up on us.(can`t even go away now in peace without kids, parents and siblings invading our space.... only joking). I suppose thats what happens when you are so close to home and its your birthday  
Sue and Ian.


----------



## mickanddawn (Sep 17, 2007)

*****on mallet*

hi....we have just came back from the Shepton Mallet show,and i cannot beleave what the people on hear are saying how good it was.it was the most dirtiest,scruffiest,unorganised,show i have ever been to.we got there on the thursday,to be put in the genaral camp site,what a dump.and on looking around the site were the pre bookings were that was not much better.there was rubbish and litter all over the site,must of been from a previous show on there,but it realy looked a mess.the toilets were even a worse case they stunk to high heaven,they had not turned the water on were you had a pee and you can imagian how bad it was it made your eyes run as soon as you enterd the toilet,i complained for 2 days about them to turn the water on or put some toilet block fresheners in the urinals,all they did was give me bull and said they were going to look into it,they did nothing.and this was not just happening in our toilet block it was in all the ones i went in on the campsite.now lets get to were to put your rubbish there was nowere to put your rubbish bags and after lots of complaints they brought up 1 big rubbish bin that got filled up as soon as they left it and that was it,the elsan point was a death trap how anyone did not get hurt i dont know ,you had to climb over uneven slabs of concreate and bricks to empty your waste and then climb back over the rubble to wash it then climb back again to empty it again.now for the show that was not to bad but everything was mixed up there were stalls in with the motorhomes that were for sale,insted of keeping the stalls all together,it was a compeate shambles,the entertanment at night,was in a big metal hanger and music just ecoed all around the place spoiling what could have been a good show,and why have such a little bar on you had to que half an hour just to get a drink.the only good thing about this show was the trips to chedder and wells.....text here edited by mods, not suitable ......rant over


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mick and Dawn

Everyones entitled to a view. Welcome to MHF by the way

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Shepton*

Hi Mick & Dawn

Welcome to MHF, By the way theres a spell check button when you post again. :lol:  :lol: 

Cheers Steve.

PS Do agree the toilets could do with a refurb.


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I enjoyed the show, even though some of the things already mentioned could have been improved upon. Fireworks were great and much better than I had expected.
This was only our second show rally, but managed to make some new friends, parked up next to Brian & Lorraine. Would have liked to have gone on to Warren Farm, when I am sure there would have been more time to get to know more of you, sounds like you all had a super time.

I did spend a bit more than intendedat Shepton and actually ended up doing a deal on a new MH. Had been thinking of a low profile model with a bit more space, and ended up with a good PX deal from West Country Motorhomes for an almost new Lunar Premiere H622.
Looking forward to picking it up on the 11th. Oct.

Thanks to Jacquie & John for all their hard work. & looking forward to attending future rallies


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Mick and Dawn

You make some good points about the show, and it is by no means a perfect place to spend a weekend. I agree with your comments about the entertainment - we went there on Friday night, but we found the comic over-loud, and left. Shame, because it was better last year, and we enjoyed both nights.

The fireworks were spectacular - better than most 'normal' displays we've seen. The show itself is an interesting mix of motorhomes and accessories, and an opportunity to buy and have some extras fitted.

We'll certainly be going again. If nothing else, it's great to see other MHF-ers.

Gerald


----------



## mickanddawn (Sep 17, 2007)

hi thanks to all who have welcomed us,and thanks for the advice chatherine and steve lol.not one to moan much but i did feel that anyone who has never been to the show and just read what people were saying would think that it was such a great show and everyone was pleased with it,that they might travel to it next time only to be a little to say the least disappointed,if going on what i felt was not a very good show.we met some wonderful people on the show made some really good new friends,i agree the fireworks were good and the trips that were all free were excellent.the rest what i said about the show was how i saw it (and smelt it).just hope we do not have the rain at the york show,like it normally does,but i have to say it is a lot better organized and cleaner....thanks again all for the welcome


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie and John for both Rallies. You did a wonderful job as usual, we had a great time. I hope you are going to have a break now, you certainly deserve it after looking after us all so well this season.

Alec and Gina.


----------

